# Possible Cloud Eye?



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello everyone, in my 55g, I have 1 JD, 1 Sev, 1 FM, and 1 Red Parrot. They are all small, around 3 inches. Well the parrot has been acting a bit strange, hes always hiding in the rocks, and breathes heavy, at least when I walk in. Ammonia is 0, Nitrite is 0 and Nitrates are <20. When I do see him, he has a cloudy eye. But he eats vigorously and defends his cave. I have already added salt to the tank. Should I try to net him and put him into a QT with salt and melafix? Or should I give him a day or two in the salted 55g? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cloudy eye is not a desease in its own right its a symtom of one.
Causes.
bad diet.
Stress.
Irratation.
Old age.
Bad water quality.
Velvet to ick.
Bacterial.
Is the eye also bulging out.


----------

